# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  راهنمایی در نصب pyqt5 روی پایتون

## rasoul60

سلام 
پایتون ورژن 3.5 روی سیستم نصب کردم.خواستم eric روش نصب کنم که پیغام داد باید اول pyqt5 رو نصب کنی
توی اینترنت خیلی سرچ کردم اما چیزی دستگیرم نشد.اکثرا می گفتن باید از طریق پنجره command prompt دستوراتی وارد کنی .که منم طبق اونا عمل کردم ولی نشد.
من پایتون و pyqt5 رو در درایو c ریختم.لطفا اگه دوستان آموزش کاملی در این زمینه دارن بزارن تا استفاد کنیم
به این صفحه هم رفتم فایده نشد.لطفا منبع فارسی معرفی کنین
http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQ...tallation.html

----------


## barnamenevisforme

*Installation*

PyQt5 source packages for the GPL version can be dowloaded from https://www.riverbankcomputing.com/s...yqt/download5/.
 Wheels for the GPL version for 32 and 64-bit Windows, 64-bit OS X and 64-bit Linux can be installed from PyPI:
 pip3 install PyQt5
 The wheels include a copy of the required parts of the LGPL version of Qtسلام دوست عزیز
ابتدا بابت معرفی یک IDE جالب از شما تشکر می کنم.
و بعد از اون در مورد نصب pyqt5 طبق اون چیزی که در سایت توضیح داده می تونید با استفاده از PyPi و اجرای دستور pip3 install PyQt5 این بسته رو نصب کنید.
اما پیشنهاد دیگه ای برای شما دارم. اینکه به جای استفاده از python 3X از python2X استفاده کنید. چون Python3X همچنان مسائل مربوط به خودش رو داره و برای شروع چندان پیشنهاد نمیشه.
با استفاده از Python 2.7 می تونید به راحتی pyqt4 رو که بسته نصبی ویژه هم داره نصب و بعد eric6 رو نصب کنید.
نکته قابل توجه اینکه بعد از نصب eric باید برید توی پوشه script و فایل eric6.bat رو اجرا کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rasoul60

> *Installation*
> 
> PyQt5 source packages for the GPL version can be dowloaded from https://www.riverbankcomputing.com/s...yqt/download5/.
>  Wheels for the GPL version for 32 and 64-bit Windows, 64-bit OS X and 64-bit Linux can be installed from PyPI:
>  pip3 install PyQt5
>  The wheels include a copy of the required parts of the LGPL version of Qtسلام دوست عزیز
> ابتدا بابت معرفی یک IDE جالب از شما تشکر می کنم.
> و بعد از اون در مورد نصب pyqt5 طبق اون چیزی که در سایت توضیح داده می تونید با استفاده از PyPi و اجرای دستور pip3 install PyQt5 این بسته رو نصب کنید.
> اما پیشنهاد دیگه ای برای شما دارم. اینکه به جای استفاده از python 3X از python2X استفاده کنید. چون Python3X همچنان مسائل مربوط به خودش رو داره و برای شروع چندان پیشنهاد نمیشه.
> ...


ممنون دوست عزیز
مساله اینه که من برای بار اوله میخوام برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز رو شروع کنم .البته با html ,css ,وطراحی وب در حد متوسط اشناییی دارم.اما در حوزه برنامه نویسی و ساخت اپلیکیشن تازه واردم. و اکثر اطلاعات رو از سرچ گوگل و سایتهای مختلف پیدا می کنم
اما در مورد نصب pyqt5 هنوز نتونستم انجامش بدم.طبق گفته شما نسخه 2 پایتون رو نصب کردم و pyqt4 رو هم دانلود کردم اما نمی تونم  pyqt4 نصب کنم .
تصویر زیر محتویات پوشه pyqt4 هست .میشه راهنمایی کنین که کدوم فایلها باید اجرا بشن.یا اصلا چه دستوری رو باید درcmd وارد کنم تا pyqt4 نصب بشه؟ اینکه گفتین pyqt4 بسته نصب ویژه داره کدومه؟
 ممنون و متشکر از شما
http://s8.picofile.com/file/8269392250/pyqt4.png

----------


## rasoul60

بالاخره نصبش کردم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## barnamenevisforme

> بالاخره نصبش کردم


 :تشویق: 
خدا رو شکر
ورود شما رو به دنیای نرم افزار آزاد خوش آمد میگم.
امیدوارم از پایتون لذت برید و موفق باشید

----------


## tech1400

چه جوری نصب کردی؟

----------


## fatemeh56

چجوری pyqt4 رو نصب کنم

----------

